# Irish Army Ranger Wing (ARW)Photos



## Crusader74 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 24, 2006)

Too cool


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice..I like!;)


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2006)

You guys are using the SA80 in the Jungle?

Why?

Man that Jimpy looks brand new!


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 24, 2006)

Sweet pictures


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 24, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> You guys are using the SA80 in the Jungle?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Man that Jimpy looks brand new!




That was a Jungle Course in Belize with the British Army..there was students from a few countries involved but all had to use the Sa80.


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2006)

Irish_Army01 said:


> That was a Jungle Course in Belize with the British Army..there was students from a few countries involved but all had to use the Sa80.



Ah roger that, makes sense.

What did you do/currently do in the Army?

Your profile is a bit sparce ;)


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 24, 2006)

How come we never got a parade? lol


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 24, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> How come we never got a parade? lol



the parade was a commemeration of 1916..the(Failed) rising against the British Forces.

A good movie called the Wind that shakes the Barley will tell yee all about it.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 24, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> Ah roger that, makes sense.
> 
> What did you do/currently do in the Army?
> 
> Your profile is a bit sparce ;)



 NCO/Instructor.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 24, 2006)

Are those the photos of the supped up F350's they were talking about in wikipedia?


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2006)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Infantry NCO/Instructor.



OK cool, I was an Inf NCO/ junior instructor.


----------



## mutter (Oct 25, 2006)

more photos, from IMO, and various other places


----------



## mutter (Oct 25, 2006)

hi-res ones


----------



## mutter (Oct 25, 2006)

meeting Kofi Annan


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 25, 2006)

Very nice, thanks for posting.  If you want that smiley that bad, find it for me ;)


----------



## pardus (Oct 25, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Very nice, thanks for posting.  If you want that smiley that bad, find it for me ;)



Hey, what about the drinking smiley?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 25, 2006)

Kiwi told me I couldnt steal it lol


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 25, 2006)

Max Power said:
			
		

> ..... Now if it was a Ram 3500...



....it'd be BROKEN down, by the side of the road.  >:{


----------



## pardus (Oct 25, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Kiwi told me I couldnt steal it lol



Really? I'll have to give her a tune up! lol


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 25, 2006)

if any one noticed,in some of the photos,the Lads are wearing British DPM.They wore it up until we changed over to the present uniform.they were the only Unit in the DF to wear DPM up until 1999 when we changed over.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 25, 2006)

DPM?


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 25, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> DPM?



*D*isruptive *P*attern *M*aterial.

Its the UK Forces official term for their Camo pattern.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 25, 2006)

ahhhh thank you


----------



## pardus (Oct 25, 2006)

*DPM*

From NZ but the same pattern/colour


----------



## mutter (Oct 25, 2006)

more photos, IMO ect ....:eek: 


Older pics, from the 90's onwards.








                      Somalia




                     Somalia


----------



## mutter (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mutter (Oct 25, 2006)

On the border 




              East timor/Timor leste


----------



## mutter (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mutter (Oct 25, 2006)

East timor/Timor leste


----------



## mutter (Oct 25, 2006)

SGT Derek Mooney, killed in Liberia in 2003 RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 25, 2006)

Great pictures, guys!

RIP, SGT Mooney.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 27, 2006)

ARW  in the 80's


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 27, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> Hey, what about the drinking smiley?


As requested  ;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ive never seen that one lol


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 27, 2006)

Load it up Boon.

re: the drinky smiley.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 27, 2006)

Sdiver said:


> Load it up Boon.
> 
> re: the drinky smiley.




I agree, it's almost as cool as the pictures in this thread!


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.irishmilitaryinsignia.com/flash/images/army/miscellaneous/rangers_title_red.gif


----------



## pardus (Oct 27, 2006)

You know Gaelic is spelt they way I talk when im drunk off my ass!


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 27, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> You know Gaelic is spelt they way I talk when im drunk off my ass!




The way to prenounce it is, Fin-o-locked    ;)


----------



## Darksaga (Oct 29, 2006)




----------



## Darksaga (Oct 29, 2006)

The ARW is currently training Jack Bauer for season 7!!


----------



## PurduePara203 (Oct 30, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.  Rangers Lead The Way, no matter what country they're from.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 30, 2006)

24 is shown over in Ireland?  Man, Jack Bauer really does get around lol.


----------



## pardus (Oct 30, 2006)

None of those pics are taken in Ireland! 

How do I know?


Its not raining!   :cool:


----------



## mutter (Oct 30, 2006)

back to the photos


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 11, 2006)

http://img97.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scannedphotos001pg2.jpg
http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scannedphotos003do6.jpg
http://img477.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scannedphotos006rj3.jpg
http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scannedphotos007xg0.jpg
http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scannedphotos008ei6.jpg
http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scannedphotos009fi9.jpg
http://img480.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scannedphotos010re4.jpg
http://img459.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scannedphotos011ak8.jpg
http://img133.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scannedphotos020fj4.jpg

All Photos From MuttButt on MP.Net.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 11, 2006)

http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scannedphotos019zk6.jpg

One More..


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 11, 2006)

very cool photos


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 12, 2006)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> very cool photos



Cheers for sorting that out Boon.;)


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 12, 2006)

Cool pics, thanks Irish.


----------



## mutter (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks to Muttbutt on milphotos again:cool:


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2006)

The Royal Irish Rangers are a sister unit to my old outfit back in NZ, our formal headdress is the Caubeen and Hackel.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 16, 2006)

*ARW Patrol Kit*

Picture courtesy of Apod on MP.net.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 16, 2006)

*A Few more..*

Again courtesy of Apod on Mp.net.


----------



## mutter (Dec 18, 2006)

courtesy of Apod again


----------



## mutter (Dec 18, 2006)

I like this one, don't know why, not action, no "HSLD" stuff, just seems cool to me.:) 


courtesey of me.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 18, 2006)

Max Power said:
			
		

> "Go crazy..??"
> 
> "Don't mind if I do!"
> 
> ...



The last Pic is An ACMAT..the Wing used these for their SRV's before the Fords.


----------



## mutter (Dec 19, 2006)

more from APOD at milphotos


----------



## mutter (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 19, 2006)

The ARW hastily bought Land rover defender 90s when they got deployed to Liberia as the F-350s hadn't arrived in time.(picture courtesy of Apod on Mp.net)


----------



## mutter (Dec 19, 2006)

Irish_Army01 said:


> The ARW hastily bought Land rover defender 90s when they got deployed to Liberia as the F-350s hadn't arrived in time.(picture courtesy of Apod on Mp.net)


I knew I forgot a photo:doh:


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 21, 2006)

A few more from Apod on Mp.net.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 21, 2006)

*A few More.*

A few More


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 27, 2006)

*ARW Vid*

http://dynamic.rte.ie/av/2091591.smil


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 27, 2006)

*A Few More..*

Hope you Guys Like these..Same source.:)


----------



## mutter (Dec 30, 2006)

APOD again, early unit photos


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 30, 2006)

*Some Old ones...*

A few from the early 80's-90's and a little more recent.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 1, 2007)

*More ARW Pics*

A few More..Same Source

http://img244.imageshack.us/my.php?image=busassault3jj4.jpg
http://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=busasslt5kt5.jpg
http://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jumptrg2sf8.jpg


----------



## medicchick (Jan 1, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> The ARW hastily bought Land rover defender 90s when they got deployed to Liberia as the F-350s hadn't arrived in time.(picture courtesy of Apod on Mp.net)




My husband still wants a Defender 110 or a 90.  I'll have to make sure he sees this when he gets back.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 4, 2007)

mutter said:
			
		

> Irish, do you know if they are replacing the AUG with another rifle, it's been mentioned on IMO a few times that the HK416 is going to replace it....true or not?:uhh:



Not True....they're not going to replace a perfectly good Rifle for a long time to come...


----------



## hoepoe (Jan 4, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


>



These guys are scared stiff!!! 

great pics, thanks for posting.

Hoepoe


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 4, 2007)

mutter said:
			
		

> ok:) ,just looking at the photos over the years, their gear seems to have changed quite a bit over that time?, newer better faster stronger I suppose.:cool:



correct,we have to move with the times aswell as every other country..But were keeping the Styer for a while yet.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 4, 2007)

hoepoe said:


> These guys are scared stiff!!!
> 
> great pics, thanks for posting.
> 
> Hoepoe



there is a small vid two pages back and it shows you this..it was their 25 (ARW)Anniversary.


----------



## pardus (Jan 4, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Not True....they're not going to replace a perfectly good Rifle for a long time to come...



Perfectly good?  hmmm.....

Its nice to use but I dont trust it.


----------



## pardus (Jan 4, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


>



Are you positive this is ARW?

They are wearing Brit DPM, that along with recent weapons, I thought you now use your own cam (as in the other photos), I could beleive very easily that was a photo of Kiwi troops.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 4, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Perfectly good?  hmmm.....
> 
> Its nice to use but I dont trust it.





I've never had a problem with the Styer and I've used it for 12 yrs so far Mate.



> Are you positive this is ARW?
> 
> They are wearing Brit DPM, that along with recent weapons, I thought you now use your own cam (as in the other photos), I could beleive very easily that was a photo of Kiwi troops.



Absolutely Positive..:)
As I've mentioned at the very start of this thread the ARW used Brit DPM before our own pattern came into service..this pic was published in one of our daily newspapers a few years ago.


----------



## pardus (Jan 4, 2007)

I used the Styer for about 6 years and had *a lot* of trouble with it, though the useless bloody aussies made ours ;)

I remembered about the ARW using Brit cam, just thought the weapons were a bit new for that...

Thanks.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 4, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Perfectly good?  hmmm.....
> 
> Its nice to use but I dont trust it.





pardus762 said:


> I used the Styer for about 6 years and had *a lot* of trouble with it, though the useless bloody aussies made ours ;)
> 
> I remembered about the ARW using Brit cam, just thought the weapons were a bit new for that...
> 
> Thanks.



We only changed to our present uniform in 99 so that photo would have been in or around that time frame..they still use the Brit Gore-Tex raingear.

Our Styer's came from Austria.


----------



## pardus (Jan 4, 2007)

IIRC the first Styer I used was Austrian, the rest were Aussie, funnily enough when I exercised in Aussie and used their Styers they were real peices of shit, fire a few hundred rounds through them and they just wouldnt stop jamming, cleanign them didnt do much to help either.

Like I say I liked useing it but dont trust it when it comes to fighting.
they have improved the ones in NZ now since I was in.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 4, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> IIRC the first Styer I used was Austrian, the rest were Aussie, funnily enough when I exercised in Aussie and used their Styers they were real peices of shit, fire a few hundred rounds through them and they just wouldnt stop jamming, cleanign them didnt do much to help either.
> 
> Like I say I liked useing it but dont trust it when it comes to fighting.
> they have improved the ones in NZ now since I was in.




I can't see us changing them for a long time to come..If the Wing had a problem with them they would change them but so far they're happy enough.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 4, 2007)

*A few More..*

A few More. FYI the last Picture is the finish line of the Selection Cse.it used to be a forced march of approx 35 km from the Tactical training Area in the Glen of Ammal  to the Curragh Camp.when they arrived into the ARW compound all members of the Ranger Wing would come  out and Applaud them in.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 5, 2007)

mutter said:
			
		

> off topic a little, but IA, have you had a look at the new body armour the DF is getting, no one I've asked has seen it yet, I'm just a little curious to what it looks like;)



honestly No I haven't seen it yet either..Sorry

I'd say the next 3 months the new Gear will start coming into service...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 5, 2007)

mutter said:
			
		

> damn it would want to be something pretty cool to keep it so well underwraps... , was the old BA pretty bad that they decided to change it?



No..,I don't think so..~but Like I said, we must keep up with the rest of the world and with the EU Battlegroups coming up we have to be dressed for the Party.:)


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Some more..*


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 7, 2007)

*A few more.*


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 7, 2007)

*and some more..*


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 7, 2007)

This one is from the Special forces Competition in Bonn,Germany in 03 where the Wing came in 3rd.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 11, 2007)

*and some more..*

A few more:)


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice Pics Boys.... How are those F-350's fairing out? Have they been deployed overseas at all yet?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 11, 2007)

Pete031 said:


> Nice Pics Boys.... How are those F-350's fairing out? Have they been deployed overseas at all yet?



Not yet Pete..AFAIK they are Happy enough with them..Wrong wheels though..should be bigger,A Capt told Me.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 7, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> I agree, it's almost as cool as the pictures in this thread!




This one's (pint) a little more authentic and is on me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And me after a couple of those: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great thread and pics.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 7, 2007)

Centermass, I dont see any links...or pics...?


----------



## Centermass (Mar 7, 2007)

Sdiver said:


> Load it up Boon.
> 
> re: the drinky smiley.



Gypsy,

I was referencing this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





vs this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clearly you see which one is 1759 authentic. ;)


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 1, 2007)

Centermass, don't know how I missed your response...but now I see!  

LOL nice one mutter.


----------



## _KJ_ (Jul 2, 2007)

Darksaga said:


>



Liberia.
On patrol with elements of Romeo Lima.


----------



## _KJ_ (Jul 2, 2007)

Another one.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 2, 2007)

Dude Them pix are of regular forces..not ARW..


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## eroo (Nov 30, 2007)

News footage of ARW:
http://www.rte.ie/news/2007/1130/chad_av.html?2314118,null,230


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 30, 2007)

That was from Liberia..Thanx for posting!


----------



## eroo (Nov 30, 2007)

Irish Army01 if you flick to RTE1 now you'll catch it in a minute!


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 30, 2007)

eroo said:


> Irish Army01 if you flick to RTE1 now you'll catch it in a minute!




Thanx. but I've seen it in full already;)


----------



## eroo (Nov 30, 2007)

Just as well,I don't think the bastards showed it!:doh:


----------



## eroo (Dec 8, 2007)

At the start of the report,the pic beside reporter shows ARW in no.1's


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 8, 2007)

and...................


----------



## eroo (Dec 8, 2007)

just trying to keep this thread alive too...;)


----------



## eroo (Jan 3, 2008)

Has to be the most inspirational/motivational picture I have ever seen..defo going up on my wall..keep me training;)

eroo


----------



## eroo (Jan 11, 2008)

*Excellent vid!*

Some VERY rare footage of ARW from rte.ie

http://www.rte.ie/news/1999/1012/6news_av.html?112605,null,200

Also,details of ARW's rescue mission in Liberia given by DF press office on radio

http://www.rte.ie/news/2004/0108/li...004/0108/morningireland/morningireland8a.smil


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 11, 2008)

Very interesting, in the footage the Commander claims that there will be Canadians serving with the New Zealand Battalion.  I haven't heard of any Canadians going on that mission but we might have Officers employed with the NZ Unit as part of the Officer Exchange Program (can't remember what it's called officially).


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 11, 2008)

> eroo said:
> 
> 
> > Some VERY rare footage of ARW from rte.ie
> ...


----------



## eroo (Jan 11, 2008)

> I saw the full version



Curse you!!:)

Was it good,or was it just like current DF recruitment vids?
They used to tour barracks to try and get the word out about selection/unit??Never knew that


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 11, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> > That is part of their Promo Vid that is/was shown  When they went around to Barracks just before a selection course.. I saw the full version;)
> 
> 
> 
> You bragging?    lol


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 11, 2008)

Off course it was good!.. nothing like the DF recruitment Vids.. Very much HSLD!! lol




> You bragging?    lol



Not bragging...........................................................alright...yeah I am lol


----------



## eroo (Jan 11, 2008)

Seeing glasses like those worn by the O/C of mission brings back frightening memories of family events!..ah..they were the good days,the 90's.Then came the paralysing fear of Y2K!

Got any pics of the PR photo shoot w/ Bertie during the week?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 11, 2008)

Na, fraid not..


----------



## eroo (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I'll keep an eye out in the Indo tomorrow


----------



## hoorah (Jan 24, 2008)

any more pics?


----------



## QC (Jan 24, 2008)

Irish, there was a pic of a guy climbing a way back, where was it? Looks like a good climb or is he a metre off the deck?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 24, 2008)

Im not sure where it is but I'll try and find out. :)


----------



## QC (Jan 24, 2008)

I did some Mil climbing some time ago.


----------



## eroo (Jan 31, 2008)

loading up for Chad


----------



## Spartans_Own (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like I found a new background.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## eroo (Feb 27, 2008)

http://military.ie/overseas/ops/africa/chad/index.htm#

pics of ARW in Chad


----------



## eroo (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## eroo (Mar 18, 2008)

St.Paddy's day in Chad!


----------



## eroo (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## eroo (Mar 19, 2008)

*Loading up!*

Just found this on the DF site..

http://military.ie/overseas/ops/africa/chad/index.htm#

Check out slide 2,it's new


----------



## eroo (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Pete031 (Jul 11, 2008)

Any word on how the F-350's are working out?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> Any word on how the F-350's are working out?




Excellent from what I heard.. Top job in Chad:cool:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Poccington (Jul 29, 2008)

eroo said:


>



The poor lads with the MAG.... I'd say their hearts were broken when they got stuck with it :eek:


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 24, 2008)

*More from Chad*

A few More From Chad.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 24, 2008)

Quality pics mate!!


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 24, 2008)

Few More :)


----------



## Poccington (Jan 19, 2009)

IA were the Heli Drills just for the drills itself or did they get some proper range time on them?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 19, 2009)

Poccington said:


> IA were the Heli Drills just for the drills itself or did they get some proper range time on them?


 

AKAIK, they got some Range time..


----------



## Irish Lad (Apr 19, 2009)

Do the ARW use the G36 like ?


----------



## Poccington (Apr 20, 2009)

Irish Lad said:


> Do the ARW use the G36 like ?



In all the weapons I've seen the ARW with, I never once saw a G36.

Irish should be along to confirm though.


----------



## Irish Lad (Apr 21, 2009)

...lol


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 11, 2009)

Official short vid of the Lads in Action.


----------



## Smurf (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice video. Good music too


----------



## Headshot (Dec 21, 2009)

Irish said:


> Official short vid of the Boys in Action.
> 
> [video=youtube;ayIYO1nBnHM]http://www.youtube.com/]


 
I'll trade you one of my 3rd Batt Scrolls for one of those patches.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 2, 2010)

]


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 2, 2010)

[/FONT][/QUOTE]


----------



## Wench (May 15, 2010)

Just found this thread...sigh, I do love me some Irish boys LOL.  Great pics!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Jul 6, 2011)

I dig the HK417 :)


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfmagazine/6126740551/in/photostream/


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 14, 2011)

Is that your general issue DPM pattern or is it SF specific? It looks cool!

ETA: those gasmasks are probably the coolest looking ones too.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 14, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Is that your general issue DPM pattern or is it SF specific? It looks cool!
> 
> ETA: those gasmasks are probably the coolest looking ones too.



General issue uniform.


----------



## QC (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 15, 2011)

Is catching brass that important? I have never seen that done before


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 15, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Is catching brass that important? I have never seen that done before



AFAIK, its to prevent any brass getting into the intakes, rotors..


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome pics!


----------



## IrishTemplar (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice images, Thank You.

Anyone know their Uniform, please?.
such as helmet,body items,etc?.

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## IrishTemplar (Sep 18, 2013)

(not the army camo uniform, I am talking about the blue uniform. pants/stab vent/shirt/etc. thanks.


----------



## AWP (Sep 18, 2013)

IrishTemplar said:


> Nice images, Thank You.
> 
> Anyone know their Uniform, please?.
> such as helmet,body items,etc?.
> ...


 
You need to post an Introduction in the correct subforum before posting again.


----------



## CDG (Sep 18, 2013)

IrishTemplar said:


> Nice images, Thank You.
> 
> Anyone know their Uniform, please?.
> such as helmet,body items,etc?.
> ...



Do you own one, or multiple, mannequins?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 19, 2013)

CDG said:


> Do you own one, or multiple, mannequins?


He used "their", so I'm assuming there are multiples.


----------



## IrishTemplar (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello,

Any update on my question, please?.

Thanks.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 20, 2013)

IrishTemplar said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any update on my question, please?.
> 
> Thanks.



No.


----------



## IrishTemplar (Sep 21, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> No.


What a helpful and warm community this forum is.


----------



## AWP (Sep 21, 2013)

IrishTemplar said:


> What a helpful and warm community this forum is.


 
Quite the opposite, but your attitude and subsequent Permaban won't allow you to see it. You don't bust into another man's home and act in any manner you desire. Had you taken the time to read and learn a little about us, we might not be here. Well, I'm still here, you aren't.

At any rate, your cheeky behavior caused this, not a lack of warmth on our part. We've raised money for our injured, we've financially helped our own through bad times, we've reached out and helped in a multitude of other ways like being there when someone was hurting emotionally, calling around and doing favors for one another, and mentoring a good number of wannabes into the SOF community.

So now I'm just angry at your childish statement and even more immature behavior. You don't know a thing about us, so you don't have the right to question us and you damn sure don't have the right to judge us. You certainly don't behave the way we'd expect a supposed Templar to behave, that's for sure.

Go away child.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 26, 2017)

Probably the best one yet...


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2017)

Crusader74 said:


> Probably the best one yet...



Since my DNA now says I'm 80% Irish from Munster Province I can offer a salute to the elite _Sciathán Fiannóglaigh an Airm._


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Since my DNA now says I'm 80% Irish from Munster Province and 18% Scandinavian...instead of German...I can offer a salute to the elite _Sciathán Fiannóglaigh an Airm._




I can do one better... I was on the range with them last week !!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2017)

Crusader74 said:


> I can do one better... I was on the range with them last week !!



Well done. __


----------



## 104TN (Jul 26, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Since my DNA now says I'm 80% Irish from Munster Province and 18% Scandinavian...instead of German...I can offer a salute to the elite _Sciathán Fiannóglaigh an Airm._


Man, dude wasted 0 time chasing that flash bang in.


----------



## TheCount (Jul 18, 2018)

Dont want to bump a dead tread but figured its the best place to ask, going to have a look through it as well see if it has what i need. 

But just if incase it dosent,  anyone got some photos of Irish Rangers in the mid 1980s?, 85/86 be perfect. Failing that the kit they used then would be ideal to!


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 18, 2018)

@TheCount , per site rules please post an introduction to the forum before making another point. 

Also, please read the "new members start here" sticky, it will help. Thanks!


----------



## TheCount (Jul 18, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> @TheCount , per site rules please post an introduction to the forum before making another point.
> 
> Also, please read the "new members start here" sticky, it will help. Thanks!



Sorry mate will do.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 18, 2018)

TheCount said:


> Sorry mate will do.


Solid, thanks. 

Meant post, not point. Appreciate it.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 27, 2020)

*



*


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------

